# Best Tubes for protecting 20/40s



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm currently using Dankung 20/40s on my PFS. What size tubes work best for protecting the 20/40s from wear and tear?


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

Pretty much anything that they'll fit through will work, so you need a protector with an inner diameter greater than the outer diameter of the tubes you're using, 2040 has an outer diameter of 4mm. I have orange rolyan/dub dub on mine which is using 1842 tubes..

4070

5080

Any Theratube should work too


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

The best solution is to make sure the contact surfaces on your forks are glassy-smooth polished. Are you getting wear at both forks? Try some 320 grit sanding tape in narrow strips and run them over the surface where the tubes slide and stretch.

A disadvantage of using cuffs is 1) it's a pain to get them on, and 2) when the 2040s do wear, you can't see it until they snap.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Found this picture on the net and cleaned it up a little.

I guess a tube with an inner diameter larger than 4.0mm.

Maybe Dankung 5080 like GrimyReaper stated.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

